# Some RS pics for a Monday.



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

2 and a bit years of ownership now so I thought I'd share some pics and info about the car. My second TT and my second favorite. My quattro sport 240 will always be my favorite ever car. Nothing I've owned before or since have a felt as warm towards. The RS is better in virtually every way but I just don't love it the way I loved the qS. It took me about a year to find this RS. I almost settled on a black one but when I viewed it I saw it needed a new bumper and the roof had some bubbling from damage despite the dealer saying it was in "showroom condition" a wasted 4h round trip.

I have not seen a higher spec'd factory car than this one so It was worth the wait.

Here's the factory run down.

:Suzuka grey 
:Manual
:19" titanium rotors
:Bucket seats 
:Sports exhaust
:Magnetic ride
:Bose AMI Bluetooth phone prep
:Sat nav
:Black optics
:Ibis inlays 
:Alcantara headliner 
:Auto lights/wipers
:Anti dazzle/power folding wing mirrors
:Rear PDC
: Privacy glass

The Mods...

:MRC 426ps 670nm
: De catted APR cast Downpipe 
: Pipercross filter 
:face lifted R8 carbon mirrors 
:GFB Dv +
:42 draft designs shifter bushings
:034 motorsports dog bone mount/upper and lower 
:034 motorsports rear sway bar(stiff setting)
:034 motorsports shifter bracket bushings
:034 motorsports rear subframe inserts 
: Custom bi-colour OEM wheels 
:034 motorsports front subframe locking kit
: 034 motorsports engine and transmission mounts
:Meyle hd drop links 
:Reyland custom brakes 370mm front 335mm rear
:vagbremtecnic caliper adapter
agid pads all Round 
:Goodridge SS braided lines 
:Alcantara steering wheel, gear gator, handbrake, arm rest and parcel shelf 
:Audi solid aluminium gear knob 
:Suzuka grey rear defuser trim
:Osram cool blue intense 6k xenons
:LED interior and number plate lights (what a massive pain in the arse getting those working!)
:tune2air
:R8 coils 
: Denso IK24 plugs
:H&R 8mm spacers all round

What's next? Well I am tempted by the turbo engineers TTE500. Intercooler, decat DP, and some MRC tuning would make for an incredibly fast machine. I am concerned about overall drivability tho. The low down shove the stock(ish) car has is fantastic and I don't want to compromise that in favor of top end gains. Plus I don't want even crappier MPG. Plus I don't want to have to run an upgraded clutch. Ok I've talked myself out of it again. It'll return.. Right now what I have is a good enough/fast enough faster than 9/10 cars you'll ever come across. But more power is always attractive. Cruise control I want to attempt myself. I'm still plucking up the courage. Why the original owner didn't tick the box is a mystery. The brakes are about 50% worn on the front but I'm keen to change them anyway and upgrade the rears to match. I'm thinking mtec C hook fronts and 335 vagbremtechnic j hook rears with yellow stuff again all round. I've been happy with the yellow stuff for over a year now so will buy them again.

Suzuka looks best when it's overcast or approaching dusk..


























































































































































You know these threads are usually followed by a for sale add, right.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Loving the wing mirrors.


----------



## 300stu (Nov 24, 2014)

looking cool red wheels to match the mirrors would look even cooler


----------



## Derek Duvall (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd probably swap it for my TDi if you asked nicely.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> Loving the wing mirrors.


 :?

Lovely car, but that's one bit I don't like. It looks like someone smashed them off and new ones put on in red cause you can't find the right colour. Sort of like when you see a car with a different colour door, or bonnet.. not for me


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

barry_m2 said:


> :?
> 
> Lovely car, but that's one bit I don't like. It looks like someone smashed them off and new ones put on in red cause you can't find the right colour. Sort of like when you see a car with a different colour door, or bonnet.. not for me


Oddly enough, I thought similar and was expecting the write up to explain that they would be getting painted, lol.
Stunning motor though! Love it.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Stiff said:


> Oddly enough, I thought similar and was expecting the write up to explain that they would be getting painted, lol.
> Stunning motor though! Love it.


Maybe put on to match the tail lights? Although on this car I think either white are needed, or black to match the grills. The red just doesn't go with anything on the car really, just look out of place.


----------



## leon263 (Feb 12, 2007)

Roller Skate said:


> Loving the wing mirrors.


I'll second that !!!!!!!!!


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

leon263 said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > Loving the wing mirrors.
> ...


It's all gonna kick off in here in a minute, I can feel it..... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice car, wing mirrors not for me 8)


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

bhoy78 said:


> Nice car, wing mirrors not for me 8)


This ^^ but thats the beauty of it, its your car! 8)


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

barry_m2 said:


> It's all gonna kick off in here in a minute, I can feel it..... [smiley=argue.gif]


Yeah I reckon you could be right there. I'm ready though...


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

We need one of these ...


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Come on. Let's have it the right way...


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

The problem I had with the OEM silver mirrors is that they don't contrast enough with the body colour. The carbon ones are big money. Body colour looks good...










The red Mirrors are pretty much universally unpopular. I've yet to meet anyone that has anything nice to say about them. :lol:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Stiff said:


> Come on. Let's have it the right way...
> 
> View attachment 1


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah, it kinda works well with red wheels...


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> View attachment 2


----------



## TT-TDI (Oct 31, 2017)

The interior is beautiful!


----------



## Bentley (Nov 14, 2014)

Thats my old one.

Often check on Autotrader incase its on there.

Most of the nice bits I after fitted. Didn't come with buckets, alcantara headliner or sports exhaust. Also the interior plastics are Suzuka grey.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes I know it is mark. I bought it the day after you handed it over to lee. I saw the written add on a Sunday night (no pictures) and was on his doorstep 10 minutes before he opened the next day. Doing my research i know I payed more for it than you did a year earlier! :lol:

I don't mind tho as it is perfect and il keep it for a very long time. Shame you de modded it slightly specially the rear brakes. 
Out of interest, what price did he give you for it? And how much were the seats? And how's the F type window now? :wink:


----------



## Bentley (Nov 14, 2014)

I feel some what violated all of a sudden lol

I think he gave me £23,000 for it. Paid £27,000 for it originally. I swapped the interior with a member off here. Paid him £1,000 so as you can imagine I didn't hang about.

I'm assuming you have done some previous owner stalking. Sort of thing I do. You might know but the previous owner to me was the son of The Saga holidays owner. So came from very rich people.

Don't know how you know about the F-type, but I'm thinking about getting rid and coming back to a TT RS. Ideally an s-tronic plus. I don't use my cars enough to warrant the cost of the f-type sat for weeks at a time.


----------



## BillTheButcher (Oct 24, 2017)

Bentley said:


> Don't know how you know about the F-type, but I'm thinking about getting rid and coming back to a TT RS. Ideally an s-tronic plus. I don't use my cars enough to warrant the cost of the f-type sat for weeks at a time.


I was very tempted by this one at SRK but sadly it was out of budget.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Bentley said:


> I feel some what violated all of a sudden lol
> 
> I think he gave me £23,000 for it. Paid £27,000 for it originally. I swapped the interior with a member off here. Paid him £1,000 so as you can imagine I didn't hang about.
> 
> ...


Haha. Don't worry. Everyone leaves a digital trace. I spotted your plate in some old posts after I bought it. I messaged you as I was wondering if you wanted me to post your plate back to you. He put it up for 28k and I payed 27.5 plus an only slightly better price for my trade in than WBAC offered. So he made 6k plus in less than 2 weeks as my car sold within a fortnight. Oh well. I would have payed more than I did so I was happy. £1k for the interior! Bargain of the century! I bet the door car inserts alone are about £400 each. Even Crappy old RS4 buckets make 2.5k in any condition.

I read a thread on PistonHeads and recognized your username that's where the F type comes in


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Best RS on sale is in Scotland.

£28 private low miles s tronic.


----------



## Bentley (Nov 14, 2014)

He certainly did alright on that deal.

Where abouts is the Scottish one for sale? I liked the look of that one white, but can't help thinking it's a few thousand over priced. I think white would be last on my list of colours too. Always liked the red with the carbon mirrors.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/2011-61-Audi-T ... SwDFBaA2j5

It's been for sale for about a month now and he's dropped it by £1k. It would be at the very top of my list if I were still looking.

Black rings not to my taste nor is the paddle extentions but they can be put right easily enough.

Did you not advertise your car on here? (Not that I even looked back then)


----------



## Bentley (Nov 14, 2014)

qooqiiu said:


> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/2011-61-Audi-TT-RS-2-5TFSI-Quattro/112634436124?hash=item1a39891a1c:g:WbgAAOSwDFBaA2j5
> 
> It's been for sale for about a month now and he's dropped it by £1k. It would be at the very top of my list if I were still looking.
> 
> ...


In hindsight I wish I had advertised it, but as usual I was in a rush as I had found an M3 that I really wanted. So I sold it directly to the chap in Bedford.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah I remember him saying that and you'd got a price from RS Bristol but didn't fancy the journey.

The interior was Suzuka. There was a little scratch on the gear knob that annoyed me so I tried to polish it out only to make it worse so I bought a new one. Removing the center trim I crack the plastic. I did think of buying another one and getting it sprayed but I saw a ibis interior trim on German Ebay so I got that. The knob also had an annoying twist to it. You matey didn't squeeze the clip hard enough :wink: Its like a ball of ice in cold weather tho which is not nice.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Is there much difference between the standard exhaust and the sports?

And would you say the rear brake upgrade is noticeable?


----------



## Bentley (Nov 14, 2014)

qooqiiu said:


> Is there much difference between the standard exhaust and the sports?
> 
> And would you say the rear brake upgrade is noticeable?


I went from standard exhaust to sports exhaust with delete pipes, so it sounded much better. Never had a back to back comparison. Also put brand new exhausts trims on at the time. The silver ones where so pitted. Bloody expensive though.

I never felt any difference with the brake upgrade, just looked much better. I'll do it again if I get another.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah it'll be mainly for asthetics for me too. Did you ditch the brake backing plate when you fitted the RS6 rears or have you trimmed it? I couldn't get the Caliper carrier bolts off so I had to take it somewhere to do the discs for me so don't know.


----------



## Bentley (Nov 14, 2014)

I can't remember now. I took it to the TT shop to fit them, and then a local garage refitted them before I sold it.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

They must have cut them then. You must have remembered taking the discs AND the backing plates to a garage.


----------



## Bentley (Nov 14, 2014)

You'd think so, but it was about 2 years ago.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

A couple of changes.

Bought some R8 carbon mirrors. Not doing my research properly I mistakingly bought the facelift ones meaning that the TT's internals do not fit as they're more angular. So I had to buy new internals as well. Plus new glass. So what went from expensive but palatable slid into silly money, but I'd started so il finish. The old mirrors were the usual pain to remove. When I changed them to red a couple of years ago I rounded out the 3mm Alan so couldn't wind it out. Fortunately there was enough protruding to get a haxsaw on it and after 10 minutes I could get a screwdriver in the slot and out it came.

They are more angular and have a touch of the huracan about them. Subtly different.














































Next up, wheels. I've always liked the 7 arm double spokes and when I spotted these on google images I had to have them. After some emails they agreed to ship to the uk. The wheels are OEM 9j x 19" ..custom sprayed then diamond cut. Initial cock up when shipping meant I only had 3 that were the correct offset so had to wait another 5 weeks to get the 4th one. Contrary to what I've read on this forum the 7 spokes are actually a little lighter than the rotors. 230grames. Not exactly a ton but lighter is better, right. 
After I'd placed the order I read that these wheels do not clear the front brakes So a spacer would be needed. Apparently a 3mm would be enough but hubcentric spacers usually start at 10mm and non hubcentric spacers are a virtual guarantee for wheel wobble.

H&R are the only company (to my knowledge) to start a hubcentric spacer at 8mm. You know you're buying quality with H&R plus they do a black line series so that's what I went with. Nice fit. No rubbing issues. No filing down the bumper tabs. H&R 36mm lug bolts too. In terms of flush stance. I would like more but with a 9j wheels and 255 section tyres I think that's close to the limit before issues so I'm leaving it there. There's a thread called nicks blog. Where this American guy mods his RS and trialed different combos of spacers and he stoped at 10mm front 8mm rear with 255 section tyres on OEM rotor wheels. He was getting some rubbing but this I'm sure was due to a lowered suspension. Lots of variables when it comes to spacers - what will fit- will it rub?

Stock suspension with mag ride. For me..Springs in good condition a slightly tapered tyre.8mm all round is safe and rub free. Next is custom discs but this will wait till the weather warms up as the upgraded rears I'm sure will take me all day/weekend. Before Xmas I decided to try redstuff pads to see how they compare to yellowstuff.

Pedal feel is firmer than the yellows which I like a lot. Dust is much less. Disappointingly after the 6th 70mph - 20mph stop the pedal went long where as the yellows just got better. I think il got with yellows again when I get the new discs even tho they a dust crazy.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Looking very nice  I didn't realise the facelift R8 had different mirrors, there can't be many TTs with those. I fitted a power folding/dimming mirror to my driver's side the other day, what a job! The soft bolt rounded so had to drill it out I refitted it with copper grease for next time as TTS housings are on my list

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes that bolt is a joke. Ring the TT shop. They were selling S mirrors on eBay the other week. Starting price was £200 and none sold but they haven't re listed them unlike the other stuff they were selling. They had about 5 pairs so I'm sure they'd be keen to accept an offer.

I was going to buy them and throw in the towel on these carbon ones. They were a nightmare. No power folding option and no anti dazzle glass.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I did see those on eBay actually so might try. That's suprising, I would have thought the top mirrors for the R8 would have everything

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

So would I.

I actually bought one power folding internal just to see if it would work as nowhere online could I get a definitive answer. Special order, no refund, it did not fit. Annoying! Even the glass is carbon specific.


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Any idea why I can't see these photos? I'm on an apple device if that makes a difference?


----------



## leholtet (Mar 5, 2012)

where did you buy the steering wheel? and hand brake? in alcantara


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

JW auto trim. He's called Jason and based in oxford. Would probably ship abroad.

The parts are retrimmed so you'll have to supply your own as he has no parts in stock for exchange.

Initially I wanted a thinner steering wheel so had him take off the leather first even though he said it would probably be too thin afterwards. No matter I said, I want a thinner wheel. Turns out it was too thin with just the Alcantara on there so I had to pay twice for him to do it again :roll: even now it could do with being fractionally thicker.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Some new additions.

Reyland Motorsport 370mm J hook fixed 2 piece discs with a matching custom pair in the rear. The rears are RS6 dimensions, so 335mm but with the same Centre bore are the TT so no need for centering rings. I opted for vagbremtechnics adapter rather than the crazy priced 034 motor sports adapter that does the same thing but with the vagbremtechnic adapter there is no need to flip the control arm bolt. Something I wasn't looking forward to doing. The only real issue was a nackered rear caliper which needed replacing. Initially I bought a recon unit from ECP but there was an issue with the bleeder screw so I bought a new unit from Audi. After a bit of discount it wasn't that much more than a recon unit. £179 v £250 (I payed £217)

Also I fitted the 034 motorsports rear subframe inserts. These are really nice things and like all their stuff It really makes a tangible improvement to the car.

Next was a trip to MRC to have the APR cast Downpipe fitted and mapped.

I dropped the idea of hybrid turbo. For my type of driving stage 2 is all I really need. It would have been nice to have the hybrid but i would hardly ever use the performance, so for the extra cost it didn't add up.

Mrc map and APR cast Downpipe. Initially with sports cat but now fully de catted. The comparison is REVO stage 1 after the exhaust had been fitted. MRC 426ps & 670nm Versus REVO 396ps &558nm









One thing to note is the REVO revved higher (about 7300) and had a soft limiter whereas the MRC map cuts out at just over 7000 and is a hard limiter like a AK47 being fired (exaggeration) so in reality that means the REVO could hit 103 in 3rd the MRC can only do 98 which is a pisser. A liked the ton up in 3rd. Not once have I triggered the soft limp/half boost that the REVO was infamous for. That's the main reason for going for another map.

Reyland motorsports...370mm front 335mm rear

The weights are..Fronts 10.2kg ...OEM worn 11.7kg

Rears 5.8kg ...OEM worn 6.2kg










Vagbremtecnic's adapter with new carrier and slider pin bolts. O rings for brake cable relocation.










Needed to get the car high to crack off the carrier caliper bolts with a breaker bar..no way were these done up to spec as they came off too easy. The garage that removed them when the previous owner returned it to stock only did them up 'so' tight. It took a lot of effort to turn them 1/4 turn after 90nm initial torque.










I decided to keep the brake dust shields and not discard them. I thought this would be enough clearance but on full compression they clang the disc so I bent them back further. I think 3/4" is good enough of a gap. They cut Very easy with a cut off air tool but a hacksaw wouldn't be too hard either.










Fronts 









Rears









As you can see because it uses the same sized pad there is an unswept area and that goes rusty. No way around that unfortunately but much better than a rusty hub and much more in keeping with the front!

034 rear subframe mount inserts..

NEw OEM bolts..









The difference between the stock and the 034..









I've never been happy with the brake pedal feel. I've fully bled the brakes 3 times in my ownership only this time I bled in the 
Following sequence. Near side inner nipple. Near side outer nipple. Off side inner nipple. Off side outer nipple. Near side rear... now after about 200ml has passed through I got a steady stream of tiny Vapour like bubbles that took about 300ml before it ran clear. Then off side rear. The difference in pedal feel was transformed. A really nice firm pedal. Maybe also the type 200 fluid is less compresss me than regular Dot4 fluids. I dunno but whatever I'm pleased with it now. I had previously bled furthest away from the master and never had any bubbles but nor did I had a good pedal.










Next on the list is engine and transmission mounts. I think 034 motorsports street density is the way I'm gonna go. Not too harsh but should keep the engine in check better. Also I fancy seeing if I like the sound of induction on this car so il get the ram air to test and if I like the sound il get the 034 motorsports one.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

An interesting read 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Some more mods, and the last mods I will do to this car.










First up, a while ago I bought the new scorpion cat back after listening to it on YouTube I thought it sounded pretty good so went ahead and bought one. I spent about 3 hours pissing about trying to fit it myself and failed completely, in the end I had to take it to an exhaust pace who like me failed to fit it. In the end they had to cut a section to make it fit. Even then it sat way too close to the ARB. It fits to the main section by going over the end of the secondary cats unlike the OEM which butts up and is then selved by a collar. My "universal" APR section wasn't so universal after all. So the vendor agreed to take it back and replace the section that had to be cut for it to fit and then resold it on at a much reduced price passing the money on to me. In the end it cost me about £500 all in all. What a waste of money! Plus it sounded shit in comparison to the OEM sports exhaust. Don't go buying exhausts based on YouTube clips...

Ever since buying the car I was always anxious about the clutch. About how it had been treated prior to my ownership, how long would it last etc. So being totally over the top I decided to buy a new clutch. I bought a new DMF on eBay from a guy in Hungary about a year ago at a great price so I already had that hanging around. As the OEM clutch had been perfectly fine at varying stages of power I chose to replace like for like instead of the helix or Sachs paddle options which are really no good for daily driving.

OEM clutch and flywheel. Good for my 426ps 670nm.










034 motorsports street density engine and transmission mounts.










So I had the clutch changed and at the same time had 034 motorsports street density engine and transmission mounts installed.

After 58k miles 25k of that was at 550nm torque and 5k of that 670nm the clutch disc was only 1.45mm worn compared to the new disc. It was hardly worn at all. The DMF was also perfectly fine. The release bearing was a little graunchy which I could actually feel in the pedal but I'm pretty sure it would have lasted many more miles. In fact I bet this original clutch would have lasted over 100k if I'd left it there but there's no way of knowing. Now it's all renewed I have confidence il never have to change it again.

So again another waste of Money really about £1700 all in.

The factory Engine and transmission mounts had very little play in them. I have not noticed any difference with the stiffer 034 motorsport mounts. I'd have to say they have been a bit of a waste too. £370

Now the clutch was done I thought I'd change the lower front control arm bushings to the white line Anti lift ones with more positive caster and at the same time fit the 034 motorsports subframe locking kit and upper dogbone wedge. I have had the lower dogbone insert for a few years now and that made a noticeable difference with gear changes. So with those things changed the whole transmission should be much more solid and locked down.

EDIT to say these lower control arm bushes I found to be nasty in a harsh was. I am not overly sensitive to harshness but these offered no advantage over the OEM bushings as far as I can tell. The TT has solid bushings unlike the rest of the VAG range that share this control arm which have voided bushings. These are now off the car.










034 front subframe locking kit. Never had any pops or creaks even tho the rams had been off at least twice and original bolts used again. The reason for getting them was just to have consistent alignment.









The verdict is it has made no noticeable difference. There's a pattern developing here...

At the same time as buying the engine mounts and locking kit I also decided to buy KW V3 coilovers with the hope that it would control the body roll movement better than the OEM mag ride. It was never a desire to get the car sitting lower than it does. First snag was one of the delete modules was misaligned so I couldn't fit it. So as KW are in Kent and not too far away I jumped in the car rather than sending stuff back and waiting. They were good and replaced it there and then.

I also replaced the top mounts for the 034 motorsports street density ones and new bearings while I was at it. 
Problem number 2 with the KW. The rear... even on the highest setting it was too lower causing the car to rub on acceleration and compressions in the road. Spacers bought and fitted did not solve this. These should be included with the kit as they are needed. The rear spring being progressive and not linear like OEM squats too much. Even with 30 mm spacers and sitting higher than OEM it still squatted and rubbed. Shit! Very disappointing. Lots of swearing. So I took them off and re installed the OEM mag ride. Rear control and trailing arms were also replaced with meyle HD items as the original was looking a bit sorry for itself.




























So all in all that cost me another £1800 and about 30hours of pissing about...on and off on and off. Ended up loosing about £600 on it.

If it ain't broke don't fix it!

Finally got round to fitting the side to side 42 draft linkage. I have bottled out of fitting this for a couple of years. As it turned out it was straight forward and the gear linkage / realignment was easy. 
Side to side benefit way less noticeable than the front to back..still a good MOD tho..










Some fresh oil too..










So with all that done it was finally time to put the new wheels on that have been in the garage since the summer. But before that a much needed 4 wheel alignment. Slightly more negative camber up front than OEM hence the red zone. I had run the car briefly before with 1.40 negative up front. As this is only a road car I saw no benefit in this setting. The outside 3" of tyre was never in contact with the road!

Audi TT 8j 4 wheel alignment (for google search) theres surprisingly little online to compare with.









Wheel colour Is Lamborghini Imola matte bronze, the same as the performante.

I think they work brilliantly with the Suzuka grey!

OUT WITH THE AWEFUL BLACK! I've lived with them for 7months now!














































No more MODS to this car now. I am done.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Almost forgot.

New OEM mats.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Nice, where were the mats from?

And please please please invest in some axle stands!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Audi parts online I think.

Same as these https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-MK2- ... 3227229798

I have axel stands don't worry.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't change anything but the wheels, gotcha 

Good post, useful information. I keep toying with changing bits for changing sake, but frankly I haven't heard many people say "OMG, this is a must mod" - but certainly have heard people complain about vibrations when changing things.

Have a few bushes that need doing, so will put in some street powerflex type ones, but that's as far as I'll go I think.

I like the brakes, I went for bigger rears which helped no end, but on stock fronts. Hopefully have a lot of life left in them but might spend a bit more next time and get something after market.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I would say secondary CAT delete pipes and a remap. those two should be the first modifications.

If it's a manual then the metal bushings. I'd stop there. The best change for me is the steering wheel retrimmed. I get pleasure from it going fast or slow or not even moving at all.

Two tone rotors for you DASH... :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Haha, awesome, gotta get myself some of those 

I've got a manual, so might take a look at the metal bushings. I enjoy a manual, but the gear change isn't fantastic, although I'm used to it now.

Already lost my secondary cats, toying with an aftermarket backbox too as I don't have the sports exhaust.


----------

